# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Arnold results

## LI Ape

http://www.ironmanmagazine.com/conte...002&class=Mens

It was a great show, prejudging seemed to drag a little, no one was agressive. The expo was good, lots of entertainment. Jay looked great and deserved his win, Levrone was gifted he was way off and his calves have disapeared along with very soft glutes and hams, I also think Preist could have been higher but i do agree with 4th, he looked great. Cormeir finally put it back together and got in shape, Dexter was Dexter, shreaded as usual, DJ was off, legs not in and stomach distended, looked big and full but not enough seperation, Ernie Taylor was on and could have placed higher. I think Nasser needs some serious time off and should let the oozing cycst on his right rear delt heal, it was disgusting to look at an infection on stage, very poor showing.
The only problem I have with the show is the 2 venues for the expo and show, I think next year it is just the Olympia for me, but I did have a great time and it was a great Christmas present form the girlfriend!

----------


## kaizenro

Once again, I can count on the guys at AnabolicReview.com to get me the pics first. Thanks a lot! Roland

----------


## dane26

here comes jay.....uh-oh

----------


## rruhl

http://www.ifbb.com/contestresults/2...ldClassic.html 

http://www.getbig.com/pics/arnold/2002/arnold2002.htm

----------


## Capital X

I lost my damn password for the past two weeks and I have not been able to post.

Let me start off by saying that this AC was the best AC that I have ever been to and I have been for the past 6 years. My man Jay looked awesome. I was shocked that Kevin came in the shape that he did. You could tell at pre-judging that the judges had a hard time placing him. He must have gone through 5 or 6 call outs with Lee, Dexterand Ahmed. This was definitely the best line up I have seen other than the Olympia. LI ape was right about Nasser. I have some pictures of the sore on his shoulder and it was bad. It was about and inch in diameter and it looked like a bloody scab. I thought he would have stoped the Synthol use after the Olympia.

Under rated at the show, Quincy Taylor was in great shape. You could tell how big he was when he stood beside Lee or Jeff Long. Quincy is just a giant. Victor Marinez looked great, a little smooth but very astheticly shaped. His routine brought the house down.

To all of you who have thought of going to the Arnold, you have to do it once. This was the best fitness/bodybuilding week-end. Plus there were so many hot babes there. I can't even begin to explain that one. You will have to come out and see.

Capital X

----------


## mando

REMEMBER .................. RONNIE WAS WATCHING !!

----------


## Trianon

Have nothing to add to what LI and Capital said, I saw Nasser's cyst all the way from row Y :Smilie:  Great weekend, but running a mile between Vet Memorial and Expo couuple of times a day was pretty boring :Smilie:

----------


## superbeast

> _Originally posted by mando_ 
> *REMEMBER .................. RONNIE WAS WATCHING !!*



Yeah, Ronnie was watching because he knew he got a gift at the O and he wasn't dumb enough to step on stage beside Jay again. As this time, the true champion would have been Jay!

----------


## Capital X

I am not sure if the rest of you had the chance to see Ronnie at the EXPO. All I have to say is the man is huge. He looks like he is in good shape. The veins on his bicep were ready to pop out of his arm. I think he is trying to stay in good shape rather than having to diet down like crazy for this year. I have a good feeling that this Olympia is not going to be a repeat from last year. He will come in better than ever. 

Remember, I am a Jay fan also. Jay will not sit back and let things happen.

Capital X

----------


## superbeast

Did you say better than ever or with a bigger gut than ever?  :Don't know:

----------


## Capital X

> _Originally posted by superbeast_ 
> *Did you say better than ever or with a bigger gut than ever? *


Hey, I wouldn't talk about Ronnie's gut. I was surprised to see that Jay is also showing a thick waist line. I noticed it when he turned to the side. I will have to post my pictures from the show. All the guys are getting it one way or another. Dennis James is looking thicker in the waist line also. And to answer your question, no his gut didn't look that big. 

Capital X

----------


## payton0621

its about time dexter gets some rewards for his effort, 3rd's not bad, but couldn't have really got any higher...

----------


## bigkev

ronnie is the man! :Cheers:

----------


## Capital X

From what I say at the expo, I think this Olympia will be the best ever. The battle between Ronnie and Jay will be unbelievable. My only concern is that Jay has been in awesome condition for two show in a row. Can he pull it off for the Olympia? Will he do the Olympia if he thinks he can't do it again? Does he want to put his body through this again?

Capital X

----------


## mando

frankly i think ronnie will make alot of people shut up ............don't forget he has jay on all bodyparts except abs and if conditioning is your beef ...............ron is capable of repeating his arnold and 98' , 99' mr o conditioning , give the guy his respect.!!

----------


## Terinox

Man, that Ahman Haider guy who came in 6th has some DAMN good definition!!! His whole front looks incredible. Everything is like in the exact space and proportional to the other side!!!

----------


## Terinox

Hay mando, who is that in your av?

----------

